# Best Live Rock Deal Ever



## Firstsalt (May 9, 2009)

Here is the website for the best deal i found for good live rock $100 for 50 lbs + or - most of the time more
Amamzizing :-D
Oceanpro Aquatics, Inc.


----------



## mullinsd2 (Jun 4, 2009)

Has anyone purched from this site? I need live rock, and this is a great deal.


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

how much to get it shipped?.............thats gonna be the real kicker


----------



## papap (Aug 3, 2008)

They want 47 bucks to ship it to Louisiana. I thinking of ordering some.


----------



## Arkamaic (May 28, 2009)

I live just south of Sacramento, CA. Here's shipping for me:


----------



## papap (Aug 3, 2008)

How about the Texas Holey Rock they have for sale. 50 pounds for 95 bucks with free shipping. I have a 40 gallon tanks with about 40 pounds of Live roack. I getting ready to move in the next month or so. I want to build me a 100 gallon tank. What do you guys think about getting this Texas rock as base rock and put my live rock on top of it.


----------



## briang (Nov 17, 2008)

I clicked on the Ocean pro site and it said it had only one re-view. When I tried to check out the re-view, it said the page3 was removed. I wonder if it was a very bad re-view.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

find a local reefing club and pick up cured rock for cheap.


----------

